# Cross your fingers, it's my first breeding attempt!



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

This morning I put Artemis Fowl, my HM king male into the spawning tank. Its 6.7 gallons and was filled a little over half way. He did okay but seemed kind of mopey because he didnt have his regular jungle of plants to swim among.
Tonight I put Flitter(aka Mrs. Fowl) my female EE into a Mason jar and have put her jar into the spawning tank after removing a few cups of water to lower the water level an inch.
I have never seen Artemis flare until Flitter was in his tank. I am so delighted! I have had many doubts about my bettas being able to breed but I decided after a few months that I wanted to at least try!
Maybe, just MAYBE, we can do this.
I hope Artemis creates a bubble nest overnight, I've barely seen him create bubbles before so that's another uncertainty.
Flitter has pretty much had vertical stripes since I adopted her, I think Artemis is the main wild factor.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

indjo said:


> Good luck!


 Thank you!

This morning I released Flitter after lowering the water level another inch and setting up the bubble wrap/almond leaf nest. They like to follow each other around, saw Artemis nip at Flitter once. Trying not to check on them too often and give them privacy.


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

Artemis is making a bubble nest while Flitter is resting!! Oh my gosh
I am so proud and impressed with him.


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

24hrs after releasing Flitter into Artemis's tank.
Turns out there is no bubble nest, its just a couple bubbles from the bubble wrap I think. :frown2:
Flitter has a little fin damage. The pair seems to go back and forth between resting and going for a non aggressive chase around the tank. They both flare at each other and Flitter looks submissive toward Artemis. Though Artemis does hang out a lot under his almond leaf, I don't see him making any bubbles. Flitter is still full of eggs and still has vertical stripes.

I'm getting more doubtful. If nothing happens for another 24hrs, I might separate them - I read/heard something like that. :serious:


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

They are trying!
Shortly after I posted, I saw them wrap and I teared up. No eggs dropped but I am so happy! Trying not to watch them too much.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

First time females usually need 3 days of courtship. After that, females usually lay eggs within 24 hours - some need more time.

First few wrappings often do not produce any eggs. In fact, some rare cases where the female is too fat, first egg may come out after hours of embraces. But once eggs begin to drop, it should rain eggs during each embrace.

Congrats on the spawn. Hope male is a good father.


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

indjo said:


> First time females usually need 3 days of courtship. After that, females usually lay eggs within 24 hours - some need more time.
> 
> First few wrappings often do not produce any eggs. In fact, some rare cases where the female is too fat, first egg may come out after hours of embraces. But once eggs begin to drop, it should rain eggs during each embrace.
> 
> Congrats on the spawn. Hope male is a good father.


I figured the first embraces wouldn't produce eggs, I am just elated that they are actually wrapping. Thank you for responding, I really appreciate it! I made sure to fatten my girl up because my boy is a king and he may end up being too big for her.
So I will keep in mind Flitter may need more than 3 days to drop eggs.


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

Checking in to say nothing new has happened. They occasionally wrap but less often. They seem really tired and just rest mostly.
Should I remove them in the morning? It will have been 3 days.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

If they occasionally wrap, separate and recondition. There might be something wrong with the female. If she is full of "ready" eggs, she should release unfertilized eggs which she will eat. Try reducing her rations to make her thin. 

Normally there's a courtship phase - chase and nip. Then the embrace until all/most eggs are released. Embraces may take a full day, though most get it done in 2-3 hours. Male will chase female away to protect his eggs. . . . So no occasional embraces. 

Both, especially the male, may get to tired and become prone to diseases.

If you have another female, you could try switching partners.


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

indjo said:


> If they occasionally wrap, separate and recondition. There might be something wrong with the female. If she is full of "ready" eggs, she should release unfertilized eggs which she will eat. Try reducing her rations to make her thin.
> 
> Normally there's a courtship phase - chase and nip. Then the embrace until all/most eggs are released. Embraces may take a full day, though most get it done in 2-3 hours. Male will chase female away to protect his eggs. . . . So no occasional embraces.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I am going to remove them and possibly try again after a long recovery time for them.
Thank you again for ALL your help!!


----------

